# 11981 modifier?



## Rebecca Pate (Aug 17, 2016)

I am billing 11981 and J7307 for insertion of Nexplanon, and insurance is denying stating 11981 needs a modifier.  There are no CCI edits, and I have no idea what modifier might be called for.  Help please!


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Aug 17, 2016)

Are these the only 2 codes on your claim?


----------



## Rebecca Pate (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes, the only 2 codes.  I would maybe understand if there was an office visit.  The insurance is PeachState.


----------



## Bready (Aug 17, 2016)

*11981 modifier*

are you using a family planning diagnosis code?


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 17, 2016)

FP modifier is required under GA Medicaid when billing for family panning services. Looking at this document from 2013 (not sure how up to date) Page 32
http://dch.georgia.gov/sites/dch.ge..._of_Public_Health_Billing_Resource_Manual.pdf


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Sep 9, 2016)

Some insurance require FP modifier


----------

